

You are not a webdesigner - edwinjm
http://www.bitstorm.org/weblog/2015-8/You_are_not_a_webdesigner.html

======
johnparkerg
In working with corporate clients, webdesigners are rarely at fault. Editorial
committees and boards make sure sites are as featureless as possible claiming
they must be "sober" and "serious". The same virus, different host.

